# Torque Caps für Radon Slide Trail 8.0 2022



## nebu1 (17. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer des ST 8.0 (2022), zum ersten Mal in dieser Preisklasse unterwegs und auch sehr zufrieden.

Eines stört aber doch: bei manchen Lenkeinschlägen oder Kurvenfahrten schleift die Vorderbremse- das Schleifen auf gerader Fahrt hat der Fahrradladen um die Ecke wegbekommen (mir ist es ums Verrecken nicht gelungen).

Urteil des Mitarbeiters: Rad läuft rund, Bremsscheibe auch. Die oben genannten Geräusche bekommt man vermutlich durch eine zusätzliche Versteifung mittels Torque Caps hin.
Daher meine Frage: kann das jemand bestätigen und mir passende Teile verlinken? Ich finde nix passendes und möchte nichts Falsches bestellen.
Das Laufrad ist ein Sunringle Düroc 35 Expert und auf der Nabe steht SRX110.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Habitat84 (17. November 2021)

Ist die achse mit dem richtigen drehmoment angezogen? 
Hier die teilenummer der passenden kappen für deine Nabe: 281-31519-K011
Musst nur gucken wo du die herbekommst. Ich habe auf die schnelle nichts gefunden wo sie lieferbar wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebu1 (20. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Habitat84 (20. November 2021)

Was ist dir denn jetzt aufgefallen das die hälfte vom beitrag weg ist?😂 ich hab grad nochmal geschaut. Wenn du mit der nummer bestellst sind das die torque caps.


----------



## nebu1 (20. November 2021)

Das die mir die falschen geschickt haben....


----------

